# 1600MHz oder 2133MHz?



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

Hallooooo!

Ich stehe gerade vor einer schwierigen Frage. Es geht um folgende RAM-Kits:

Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Avexir Core Series blue LED, DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8 GB Kit
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-2133 » Avexir Core Series blue LED, DDR3-2133, CL9 - 8GB Kit

Wie ihr sehen könnt, kosten die Kits trotz der unterschiedlichen Taktungen das gleiche.
Meine Frage ist jetzt: Was ist am besten: 
a) Den 1600MHz RAM zu kaufen und normal zu betreiben (läuft ja mit 1,5V)
b) Den 2133MHz RAM zu kaufen und evtl. etwas zu undervolten (läuft ja mit 1,65V und meine Ivy ist nur auf 1,5V spezifiziert). Mir ist klar, dass ich den RAM dann wahrscheinlich auch runtertakten müsste und dass schnellerer RAM mir fast nichts bringt, aber wenn ich dafür das gleiche Geld zahle ist das doch intelligenter, oder?

P.S.: Es geht um das System in der Signatur, aber hier nochmal für die App-Nutzer 
Intel Core i5-3570K
MSI Z77A-GD65
ASUS HD 7950 DCII Top
Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W

Und bitte keine Kommentare, dass ich mir anderen RAM kaufen sollte, der RAM wird in ner Casemod eingesetzt 

Gruß,
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2013)

Ich würde den 1600er nehmen. Beim 2133er merkst du keinen Performanceunterschied.
-> Test: Welchen RAM für Intel

Geil sieht das Ram ja aus


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2013)

Der 2133er braucht 1,65 Volt. Der 1600er nur 1,5 Volt. Daher den 1600er nehmen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

Ein minimaler Unterschied ist da 

Der 2133er müsste ja eigentlich auch so laufen wie der 1600er, wenn man ihn dementsprechend taktet, oder?
Ich frage deshalb, weil man bei Benchmarks wohl durchaus einen Unterschied sehen könnte und da ich zur Zeit meinen PC durch den 3DMark quäle wäre das ja gar nicht schlecht, zumal ich ja keinen Aufpreis zahlen würde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2013)

Technisch gesehen "darfst" du den 2133er gar nicht nehmen, da erstens die CPU keinen RAM über 1600MHz und zweitens keinen RAM mit mehr als 1,5v Betriebsspannung unterstützt.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass es nicht gehen würde, 2133 MHz schaffen die allermeisten Ivy-CPUs und 1,65v anzulegen hat auch noch keine CPU direkt getötet (auch wenns sicherlich den Verschleiß erhöht). Trotzdem ist es sinnlos, denn wie schon geschrieben wurde ist die Mehrleistung durch so schnellen Ram nahe Null da die Ivy-Bridge Architektur nicht RAM-limitiert ist.



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Der 2133er müsste ja eigentlich auch so  laufen wie der 1600er, wenn man ihn dementsprechend taktet, oder?


 
Nicht zwingend aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die 2133er Module bei 1,5v die 1600 MHz stabil schaffen.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2013)

Du kannst den 2133er kaufen und ihn dann auf 1866 herunter fahren um 1,5 Volt zu erreichen. Was bei den Timings geht weiß ich leider nicht.
Aber es ist alles Banane weil du einfach keinen Unterschied merken wirst.


----------



## Legacyy (27. März 2013)

Ich würde die 1600er nehmen. Kein Rumgefummel; keine Sorge, dass sie doch nicht in den Specs laufen, einfach entspannter^^


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2013)

Das sehe ich auch so.
Die "Spielerei" haben beide. Also ist es egal und da die 1600er wahrscheinlich absolut problemlos laufen werden müsstest du bei den 2133er wahrscheinlich herumschrauben bis sie so laufen wie du es haben willst.
Ich würde daher den einfacheren Weg nehmen.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. März 2013)

Ich sag es mal so, warum für das selbe mit weniger Takt, Leistung, den "selben" Timinigs ausgeben, als gleich 2.133er zu kaufen, diese kann man bei bedarf auf 1600mhz runtertakten, die Spannung absenkden, und wenn möglich kann man die Latenzen auch absenken. Und nebenbei bleibt dir die Garantie auch erhalten, wenn irgend etwas sein sollte, und du den Ram mit 1866mhz betrieben hast, nicht so wenn du bei den 1600er, mit 1866 fährst.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2013)

Und was soll das bringen einen 2133er RAM zu kaufen und ihn dann exakt so zu betreiben wie einen 1600er RAM?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen einen 2133er RAM zu kaufen und ihn dann exakt so zu betreiben wie einen 1600er RAM?


 
Für Benchmarks würde ich ihn dann auf 2133MHz laufen lassen


----------



## Deep Thought (27. März 2013)

Möchtest du einen stabilen PC, oder nur eine Penisverlängerung?


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Für Benchmarks würde ich ihn dann auf 2133MHz laufen lassen


 
Benchmarks sind doch nur was fürs


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Möchtest du einen stabilen PC, oder nur eine Penisverlängerung?


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Benchmarks sind doch nur was fürs


 
Gute Argumente 
Vielleicht könnte ich auch mal beide Kits bestellen und dann sehen, ob der 2133er so läuft wie ich es will. Die Garantie ist ja nicht futsch, wenn ich den 2133er unter den Spezifikationen betreibe.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht schaffe ich mit denen sogar gleichen Takt bei weniger Spannung


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Benchmarks sind doch nur was fürs


 

... oder auch ein Hobby oder ein Wettkampf.
Also bitte nicht zu streng urteilen - wenn der TE spaß am rumprobieren hat und den letzten benchmarkpunkt haben will aus ich nenne es mal sportlichem Eifer dann spricht nichts dagegen die schnelleren RAMs zu nutzen. 

Wenns aber wirklich nur um "normale" PC-Nutzung geht gibts quasi keine Argumente für die 2133er.


----------



## sir qlimax (27. März 2013)

Mein Ares kit läuft auf 2133 MHz wunderbar anfang an.da muss nix gefummelt werden.  Zumindest bei meinem board


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... oder auch ein Hobby oder ein Wettkampf.
> Also bitte nicht zu streng urteilen - wenn der TE spaß am rumprobieren hat und den letzten benchmarkpunkt haben will aus ich nenne es mal sportlichem Eifer dann spricht nichts dagegen die schnelleren RAMs zu nutzen.
> 
> Wenns aber wirklich nur um "normale" PC-Nutzung geht gibts quasi keine Argumente für die 2133er.


 
Mein einziges Argument sind ja die Benchmarks 
Ich denke ich werde mir mal beide bestellen und sehen, was für mich besser ist


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... oder auch ein Hobby oder ein Wettkampf.


 
Reiß mir den Smiley nicht aus dem Kontext. Ich denke du weißt wie das gemeint ist. 
Außerdem habe ich früher auch alles gebencht was ich in die Finger bekam aber inzwischen bin ich "so schlau" geworden und habe erkannt dass das eben alles nur ein recht sinnbefreiter Zeitvertreib ist. 
Dazu kommt: Wenn du wirklich bencher bist dann kaufst du dir keine 2133er RAM. Dann gehst du gleich nach ganz oben.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kommt: Wenn du wirklich bencher bist dann kaufst du dir keine 2133er RAM. Dann gehst du gleich nach ganz oben.


 
Sobald ich mal meine eigene Kohle verdiene, hab ich das vor


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kommt: Wenn du wirklich bencher bist dann kaufst du dir keine 2133er RAM. Dann gehst du gleich nach ganz oben.


 
Nur wenn du ein Bencher bist der auf Maximalpunktzahlen/Rekorde aus ist, was aber eigentlich in der Szene nur eine Randgruppe (nicht zuletzt wegen des finanziellen Aufwandes) ist. Punkte beispielsweise bei HWBot kannste auch viele machen wenn du einfach nur "gute" OC-Ergebnisse erzielst, ganz gleich wo die Hardware rein performancemäßig steht. Auf Deutsch gesagt wenn du es schaffst ein 1066er Kit auf 2400 zu betreiben gibt das wesentlich mehr Punkte als wenn du ein 2400er Kit auf 2666 betreibst und damit nominell höhere Benchmarkwerte hast.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. März 2013)

Wen du ein Bencher bist, kaufst du dir gleich die 3000er. 

Und bevor du dir beide bestellst, hol dir gleich 2.133 und nicht beide.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. März 2013)

Sind schon beide bestellt


----------



## Jolly91 (28. März 2013)

Ich bin zu 90% der Meinung, die 2.133 werden laufen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. März 2013)

Ich auch, aber man kann ja nie wissen...
Und solange das Zurückschicken noch nichts kostet kann man das machen


----------



## Jolly91 (28. März 2013)

Den Versand zahlst aber immernoch du.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. März 2013)

Darüber kann ich mich ärgern, sobald mich diese 5€ finanziell ruiniert haben


----------

